

Three Rings presentation on freemium game metrics - sadiq
http://thefloggingwillcontinue.com/?p=38

======
Chocobean
Very informative article, definitely provides insight into the business of
"freemium". Numbers dont' "look" so good for ThreeRings, but I hope they do
well.

I tried puzzle pirates for a bit, years ago, on a free account. Their games
were good and the people pretty friendly (rare for an MMO). I wonder what the
secret "missing" ingredient for stickiness is then. Why did something crudely
made and garishly full of ads and product placement like NeoPets succeed and
Puzzle Pirates did not?

Perhaps I should try again, pay and find out.

